
Spouses of Entrepreneurs - elmoelel
http://meetu.ps/c/3JFsf/7mGg0/f
======
elmoelel
This is a group for all the spouses/partners/significant others of
entrepreneurs. Doing a startup is NOT easy, being the one behind an
entrepreneur is NOT easy either! We are usually the first one to hear their
ideas, the first one to encourage them to purse what they believe, and the
first one to cheer them up. This is a community for us to share our stories as
spouses of entrepreneurs, a community to support each other and make us
stronger. Let's hang out, if you are/were/will be a spouse of entrepreneur.

